# Captain James Davidson



## Alasdair Spark (Feb 2, 2021)

Can anyone locate anything about the service record of my grandfather, Captain James Davidson?

I know he was granted his Master's Certificate in 1924 (aged 25.) # 0013966. For Foreign Going Steamship. Attached.

I know he took part in convoys during WWII and may have been a Commodore. Family history has it that he was sunk several times during the war. After the war, he served with the Stag Line, and retired in the early 1960s. It's the pre-war and war time period that I am most interested in. 

Thank you.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome, 
Most of the archives which will give you the information you seek are closed due to Covid restrictions. However some records can be downloaded automatically for free. Could you give us your grandfathers full name date and place of birth.
With respect Davidson is a fairly common surname

regards
Roger


----------



## Alasdair Spark (Feb 2, 2021)

James Davidson. DOB 07/03/1899. Born Sunderland.

Thanks so much for replying.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

Captain James Davidson b. Northumberland 1899. Discharge number 854378. Certificate of Competency 0013966.

I note you have attached his Master’s Certificate of Competency and I take it you are aware there are certificates for 1st and 2nd Mates and ship service up until 1924.

During WW1, it appears he served with the Mercantile Marine Reserve [MMR] no records appear to have survived for these men apart from medal files. I have included his. You will note though from his Cert of Competency that Naval ships are mentioned: HMS EAGLE, HMS BULLFROG, HMS ATTENTIVE and HMS VICTORIOUS. 

He has 6 cards in the Fourth Register of Seamen including one with his id photo from about 1919. The ship list goes from 1919 up until 1940 with omissions. They can also be obtained from the paysite, FMP.

WW1 medal card here: BT 351/1/33286 - Medal Card of Davidson, James Place of Birth: North Shields Date of Birth: ... | The National Archives

He has a WW2 medal card here: BT 395/1/22827 - Medal listing of Davidson, James Discharge number: 854378 Date of Birth: ... | The National Archives

both files can be downloaded free from the National Archives, Kew as long as you sign in.

His full WW2 record will be held in a form CRS 10 and held at Kew in piece BT 382/439

Davidson Edgar Nathaniel to Davidson Norman William | The National Archives note for this file it is best obtained by a visit to Kew or via a researcher when the archives are open again.

He joins BRYNYMOR 30.3.1940

14/03/1942 sank after a collision with EMPIRE HAWKSBILL off Bishop's Rock, Milford Haven on passage Newport for New York in ballast. I think he was Chief Officer aboard then.

Any questions please feel free to ask.

Regards

Hugh


----------



## Alasdair Spark (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks Hugh. IFrom this I wonder if there was some family embroidery about his history... We had legends about being torpedoed and that he was a convoy commodore at some point. 

Would it be unusual to be a Master (inc foreign vessels) at age 25 in 1924?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Alisdair,
Firstly, what I have posted is only what I can dig out from my sources - his full WW2 service record [CRS10] will name all his ships. From then you can do further checks. Family lore can sometimes muddy waters but there is every possibility that he was a convoy commodore and indeed could have been torpedoed in the war. One of his cards states previous ship lost to enemy action.
I would suggest he passed his Master's ticket at 25 in 1924 and probably sailed as 2nd or 1st Mate before having his own command later. 
Happy to give you what I have if you wish to send me your email by private message [hit the button top right next to 3 vertical dots and start a conversation]. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
I think this is his WW2 medal card. You can download for free after registering.





Medal listing of Davidson, James Discharge number: 854378 Date of Birth: ... | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk




You will note his Discharge number 854378. Note this as it is a number unique to him and can be used to ID do***ents.
Like I said most archives are closed but you may like to try London Metroplitan Archives. They are custodians of Lloyds Captains Register. LCR will record all the vessels he served on from his first voyage as Mate until 1947.
They have an excellent research service, which may be functioning. If they are, be sure to give his full name, date and place of birth and captains certificate number.
https://www.cityoflondon.gov.uk/thi...ropolitan-archives/about-lma/paid-do***ent-reTyne and Wear Archives hold the archives of Stag Line. Should be worth getting in touch.
Hopefuly you can come back to us when this bloody Covid has been put to bed and we can direct you to other records.

regards
Roger


----------



## Alasdair Spark (Feb 2, 2021)

I've emailed LMA to ask for more. Thanks again.


----------

